# Kibble recommendation for Senior



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you're interested in a Purina Pro Plan product for a Senior, PPP has a Senior formula. 

https://www.proplan.com/dogs/products/bright-mind-adult-7plus-turkey-rice-formula



> BRIGHT MIND™ ADULT 7+
> TURKEY & RICE FORMULA
> 
> 
> ...


My boy is a Sr. I am feeding the PPP Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula because my boy has a Sensitive Stomach. I have not switched to the Sr. formula because my boy doesn't do well on Poultry. The SSS is salmon, the Sr Formula is Turkey.


----------



## Nathaliems (Feb 8, 2019)

I really like the ingredients in the PPP except the rice scares me from the cancer issues. When you have 3 golden babies pass away from hemangio, it becomes a concern. It would be wonderful to find one with out grains, starches and legumes. I am at a loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nathaliems said:


> I really like the ingredients in the PPP except the rice scares me from the cancer issues. When you have 3 golden babies pass away from hemangio, it becomes a concern. It would be wonderful to find one with out grains, starches and legumes. I am at a loss.


Concerning the grains, you may want to read this thread-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...low-taurine-grain-free-foods-dcm-goldens.html

If you do a search, several others threads will come up about this too.


----------



## Nathaliems (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you. I am familiar with this article. It is the legumes that blocks the taurine in those food and cannot be absorbed into the dog’s system. The taurine is typically inexpensive and you can work with your vet by adding this supplement. I have studied and read about this issue for four days. It also said home cooked meals but didn’t provide what those meals contained. If someone can explain why the rice, oats and corn meal is important for taurine that would be super for me to understand. And it also stated that all dogs should be tested first which is my intention.


----------

